# where can I find a screen printer to print my designs?



## coglesogle (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum. I am looking to start an internet business/t-shirt brand and don't know who to buy from. I'd like to simply buy the shirts with my designs on them from the wholesaler and sell to the public, I'm not looking to do any printing or anything myself. I'm looking for pretty good quality shirts that can be made with my personalized tag in them or simply no tag at all (I don't want the shirt to say hanes or gildan or whatever). This is an idea of the quality and type of printing I'm aiming for: Karmaloop.com - Global Streetwear Culture . I'm also not sure if that's heat pressed or what. I've spent hours searching through countless websites and can't find what I'm looking for so I thought I'd try this forum. Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: new member wholesaler question*

You'll want to use a fulfillment house. Spreadshirt.com is one and others can be found at T-Shirt Fulfillment Services - T-Shirt Forums another place on this forum

Welcome!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: new member wholesaler question*

Actually fulfilment houses like Spreadshirt won't get it done like you want it. Their products will have Hanes or Gildan on the label. They do not do private or no labels. No label by the way isn't legal. You have to have some mandatory information on the shirt (origin, washing instructions, etc.) in order to legally sell it.

Do you plan on shipping your product yourself to your clients or do you want the printer to do that?

There are printers who will do what you need, including storing and shipping orders if you want to go that route.

Give us more info, and we can recommend some suppliers.


----------



## coglesogle (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: new member wholesaler question*

I was planning on shipping everything myself at first just because it's cheaper but having the supplier do it is not out of the question either.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: new member wholesaler question*

You'll realize more profit if you ship yourself, but you'll also realize more work. 

I would first check locally with the screen printing shops in your city. Call or email them and tell them exactly what you are looking to do, including private label. They will then tell you if they can do it and for how much. If you like what you hear, visit their shop and look at their samples to make sure their quality is up to your standards.

Some of these shops will inventory and ship your items if you want to go that route. Ask about that too.


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: new member wholesaler question*

I print for a major wholesaler. He buys shirts with tear away labels, we tear the labels out and print or he pad prints his label in the tag area. This label has the origin and washing instruction included. If you use someone local make sure they know what they are doing, if they are not good at labeling they will print the label all the way through the garment and you will see the tag from the outside of the garment. You will need to find the type of garment that meets your requirements. Many printers have their favorite brands of tees are are not aware of all the possibilities out there. You may not know how to or want to learn how to print, but you need to be educated on all the different ways of printing. When you talk to a printer you are the boss don't let him tell you how you want your garment printed. You tell him! Do not accept second rate quality.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

coglesogle said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum. I am looking to start an internet business/t-shirt brand and don't know who to buy from. I'd like to simply buy the shirts with my designs on them from the wholesaler and sell to the public, I'm not looking to do any printing or anything myself. I'm looking for pretty good quality shirts that can be made with my personalized tag in them or simply no tag at all (I don't want the shirt to say hanes or gildan or whatever). This is an idea of the quality and type of printing I'm aiming for: Karmaloop.com - Global Streetwear Culture . I'm also not sure if that's heat pressed or what. I've spent hours searching through countless websites and can't find what I'm looking for so I thought I'd try this forum. Thanks in advance for all your help.


Try places like FashionLab and forwardprinting.com


----------



## screenprinter1 (Jan 5, 2008)

You're welcome to check out our website and shoot me an e-mail or give me a call if you are interested.

Matt


----------



## screenprinter1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Listen, I'll arm wrestle the rest of you guys for the work!


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

Sorry my arm is tired from printing so Matt would probably win. But I'll be happy to talk to you about printing, weather I print for you or not. I am a mid sized shop with 14 years experience. I actually learned the trade back in the 70's, but started a business 14 years ago. Business is slowing down for the winter right now so I have plenty of time on my hands. If I go in the back and work I take hours away from employees, so I am here surfing the net. I've printed with most all kind of inks and images as large as 17"by 25". I print neck labels often. I'm sure you want to deal with someone local if you can though. Someone local is the best bet if you can, you can keep up with quality and production issues. however small shops as a whole or someone starting out in the screen business may be difficult to work with. Good luck.email me.


----------

